# Bruin Ambush 370 Crossbow



## shdw633 (Oct 11, 2017)

I just purchased and received a new Bruin Ambush 370 Crossbow that I got off Ebay.  I felt the crossbow was quite a deal as I got it for $184 and it shoots 370 fps with a 380 weight bolt.  I am wondering if anyone has any experience with this crossbow, good or bad, and what bolts they are shooting, as the bolts they sent with the crossbow appear to be real cheap.  I have a Barnett Raptor and use the Headhunter bolts with it and I like the crossbow but feel it is too short for me and this crossbow has an adjustable stock that now fits me real nice so I am anxious to get out and shoot it but I would just as soon sight it in with bolts that are better quality then what they sent with it.  I know I could shoot the Headhunters but they are heavier and I would like to stay around that 380 weight if possible.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 11, 2017)

Sounds like your bolts are a little light. Id go with something heavier like maybe some Gold Tip Ballistic 425 ? Let me know how the trigger feels and how it groups a fixed head at 40 yds and over. How well it groups field points is irrelevant.


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 11, 2017)

BowanaLee said:


> Sounds like your bolts are a little light. Id go with something heavier like maybe some Gold Tip Ballistic 425 ? Let me know how the trigger feels and how it groups a fixed head at 40 yds and over. How well it groups field points is irrelevant.



Taking it up to sight in this weekend.  I have the bolts they gave me and my Headhunters, which are right at 425 so I'll see how both shoot.  I am sighting it in with both field tips and broadheads as I really want to see how this crossbow performs.  I almost pulled the trigger on their 410 fps crossbow but just couldn't justify the $100 difference for 40 fps, though it did have a few more features.  I hope it turns out to be a good crossbow because I don't think you can beat the price.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 12, 2017)

I purchased 4 crossbows recently and took back 3 because they wouldn't group broadheads at 40 yds and over. Thats mainly what I'm concerned about. A good trigger is next. 
My 425's must have a heavy insert. They weigh 445 gr with a 100 gr broadhead. If I don't check this post again, please PM me your results. Thanks !   ...Lee


----------

